# Who is your current favorite Rocket?



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

Here are my favourite:
1. Tracy McGrady
2. Yao Ming
3. Swift
4. Jon Barry


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i like moochie. and charlie ward.

but for real my fav is T mac


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

1a. Yao
1b. TMac
3. Jon Barry
4. Everyone else


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> i like moochie. and charlie ward.
> 
> but for real my fav is T mac


charlie ward?It's a pity that he was on the bench the whole season.I almost forget him---an old and practical player with accurate 3pts.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

1a. Jon Barry
1b. Tracy Mcgrady
2. Yao Ming


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

1) Yao (duh)
2) T-Mac
3) Deke
4) HEAD
5) Stro
6) Mike James
7) Everyone else


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

Rickbarry said:


> 1a. Jon Barry
> 1b. Tracy Mcgrady
> 2. Yao Ming


it seems that Barry is the most welcome player,in fact, our Chinese fans like him very much.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

market said:


> it seems that Barry is the most welcome player,in fact, our Chinese fans like him very much.


Well he certainly knows how to get the ball to Yao!


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Well he certainly knows how to get the ball to Yao!


er,that's why we Chinese hate Sura most.
Well, I must attend class now,btw, i am a rookie,I still feel difficult to express my opinion in English
I want to improve my English with you,I am willing to make friends with all of you!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mutombo totally slipped my mind. He's definitely up there with Barry for me. Great presence on and off the court.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

1. tmac
2. bob sura
3. yao
4. stromile
5. mutombo


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

1. tmac
2. bob sura
3. yao
4. stromile
5. jon barry
6. weatherspoon


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

1. Yao
2. Mutombo
3. T-Mac
4. Barry
5. Wesley

Some of my favourites who've recently left are Jim Jackson, Padgett, Cato, and to a lesser extent, Mo and Weatherspoon.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

1. T-Mac
2. Mutombo
3. Yao
4. probably Barry


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

stromile coming to houston makes me a rocket fan.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

1. Tracy McGrady -- quite a shocker to some, I'm sure
2. Dikembe Mutombo
3. Yao Ming


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

The current bunch are all likeable... all that counts for me is that they play with heart and have fun... JB, TMac, Yao, Deke all have that. Guys like DWes and JHo just go out and get the job done, which I respect. MJ plays with passion, but is a bit too streaky for my liking and sometimes can lose his head a little. Sura is tough and has some skills, but again can lose his head. I'll reserve judgement on DA and Stro, but I'm optimistic they'll bring their A game.

I actually enjoyed watching Strickland when he played a few minutes last year... he sees the court and made some nice dishes... but really you could see he was like an old man out there


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

1.YAO
2.Stro/TMAC
3.Mike James
4.Dikembe Mutombo
5.Head
6.Bob Sura


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

1. Sura (May be slow but love the rebounding for a guard)
2. Mutombo (Got to love the old man playing with such heart)
3. T-Mac (The scoring machine)
4. Yao (How can you not appreciate the potential of this guy)


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

T-Mac easily


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

1. T-Mac
2. Deke
3. Yao
4. JB


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

T-Mac.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Woah, TMac or Yao, my favourite 2 players. If i had to make a choice it would be... Yao (my nationalistic instincts shine through usa: well change the flag))


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

deke
yao/tmac
bowen! that guy gives hustle.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i like bowen too


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Grandpa DEKE! :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

grandpa deke


----------

